# Help with Value of CHIPPYS



## DIGS CHESCO (Dec 3, 2011)

I don't follow modern sodas very closely and need help with this bottle.  This CHIPPYS Delaware Co Bottling Works came out of a wall at a building demo and is in very good condition.  Is this a common $2 - $3 bottle or is it worth more?  Thanks.

 Tom


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 3, 2011)

Hey Tom,

 Dunno nothing about rarity or value. I do suspect some, though.[8D]

 They went into the ACL era. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "CHIPPYS                  12 OZ.     RED AND WHITE       CLEAR W/EMB.         09 1/2  1957 DELAWARE COUNTY B/W      LINWOOD         PENN. "CHIPPYS BEVERAGES HIGHEST QUALITY"; "CHIPPYS"       8.8 
 " From Christopher Weide's Collection.

 Think it may have been a chocolate soda? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "CHIP'S CHOCOLATE
 By: DELAWARE COUNTY BOTTLING WORKS, INC.

 Status/
 Status Date:	
 EXPIRED
 5/11/1984
 Serial Number:	72162425
 Filing Date:	2/8/1963
 Registration Number:	0764780
 Registration Date:	2/11/1964
 Goods and Services:	CHOCOLATE FLAVORED SOFT DRINK" From.

 Here's a later legal case about an Exploding Ginger Ale.


----------



## DIGS CHESCO (Dec 4, 2011)

Surf,

 Thanks for your outstanding research.  Looks like the acl example you show is a lot prettier that the clear bottle I found. 

 Tom


----------

